# Sad Ending At Strikeforce



## SensibleManiac (Apr 18, 2010)

Not that I can blame Jake Shields but Miller is a bad example for the sport and a B level fighter at best.

Shields' team might have been taken by surprise but they should have just restrained him. Sad to see of a televised MMA event on national TV.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0toF24-8Cc&NR=1


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 18, 2010)

SensibleManiac said:


> Not that I can blame Jake Shields but Miller is a bad example for the sport and a B level fighter at best.
> 
> Shields' team might have been taken by surprise but they should have just restrained him. Sad to see of a televised MMA event on national TV.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0toF24-8Cc&NR=1


 
And certainly not the first embarrassing event this month.

Pity.


----------



## Kwan Jang (Apr 18, 2010)

For me, this was a heartbreaker. I was sitting down in the third row center with my wife and staff as guests of Strikeforce CEO Scott Coker. Scott has been my friend for over thirty years and we had breakfast together Friday morning and he was telling me about all the hard work he was doing to help grow the sport and the positive direction that he was trying tp bring to it. He really wants to bring the respect and positive values of the martial arts into the sport and these jokers pull something like this on live network TV. 

Scott is working hard to bring MMA to a higher level and one that most traditionalists around here would also be proud of. Where other promoters and leaders in the sport may not be the examples we would want to hold up or represent us, Scott really is. He grew up in the arts (6th dan) and was a competitor/fighter himself. He also has all of the mainstream contacts from his years working with the ISKA, K-1 and ESPN to take the sport to the next level.

 This type of behavior from the fighters wouldn't even be tolerated by Dana, let alone Scott. Our sport is too young to be able to afford sad behavior like this and I hope that it didn't do truly serious damage with CBS.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 18, 2010)

I am normally loathe to read youtube comments as doing so tends to result in IQ point loss if one is not careful, but one of the posters actually got it right, albeit completely by accident:

"They just wiped their @ss with this sport..."


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 18, 2010)

This was not good for the sport and can cause damages later on for it.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 18, 2010)

Kwan Jang said:


> For me, this was a heartbreaker. I was sitting down in the third row center with my wife and staff as guests of Strikeforce CEO Scott Coker. Scott has been my friend for over thirty years and we had breakfast together Friday morning and he was telling me about all the hard work he was doing to help grow the sport and the positive direction that he was trying tp bring to it. He really wants to bring the respect and positive values of the martial arts into the sport and these jokers pull something like this on live network TV.
> 
> Scott is working hard to bring MMA to a higher level and one that most traditionalists around here would also be proud of. Where other promoters and leaders in the sport may not be the examples we would want to hold up or represent us, Scott really is. He grew up in the arts (6th dan) and was a competitor/fighter himself. He also has all of the mainstream contacts from his years working with the ISKA, K-1 and ESPN to take the sport to the next level.
> 
> This type of behavior from the fighters wouldn't even be tolerated by Dana, let alone Scott. Our sport is too young to be able to afford sad behavior like this and I hope that it didn't do truly serious damage with CBS.


I doubt CBS will complain.

It occurred at the tail end of the broadcast.  It made drama and is generating discussion.  The appropriate people appear to be reacting seriously to it.  And how many people will tune in -- and stay tuned in -- to see if something else happens for the next Strikeforce presentation?

Free advertising...

Now, want to really convince me that you're serious about dealing with this type of crap?  First -- Strikeforce makes it clear, publicly, that Miller is in a doghouse, and ain't likely to be getting that rematch he's after particularly soon.  Shields already stepped up and apologized; he does another public _mea culpa, _with Melendez.  Those on his crew that were up there take some penance, too; maybe they forfeit a percentage of their pay for the night or donate some time to a charity.  Meaningful time... not an autograph session at some Boys & Girls Club.  Finally, you look close at ALL the video (the broadcast did some good, quick cuts -- but there's gotta be more footage!), and you identify people, and charge them with criminal assault.  Miller gets something like disorderly conduct or public nuisance, whatever is appropriate under the laws there.  Others get assault, or disorderly... whatever fits under the laws.

Do something like that every time you get WWE-type stunt at the end of the fight, and you'll see the stuff stop fast.  Especially the criminal sanctions...  They drive the point home that you're serious about keeping the fighting to the promoted events.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Apr 18, 2010)

Definitely Miller should be out of commission for a few more events if not completely thrown out of the organization if possible.

People like him and Nick Diaz are bad for the sport plain and simple.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Apr 19, 2010)

To Scott Coakers buddy who posted...
you are so oblivious if you actually believe what you posted.
Coaker is a joke, he runs a horrible setup, the fights were horrible, and the the actions of thugs were expected given the way Coaker set the venue up. Coaker will not touch any of those guys, they are the meat and potatos of his organization... Which is not saying much. No he will tuck his tail between his legs, and go about business kissing CBS *** to make sure they think its an abomination that wont happen again. NoStrikeforce is a joke, its takes them three months to field a fight night like any of the 2 a month the UFC throws and the fights are horrible, the production is horrible, and there is a gangfight involving his champions.... Classy organization...NOT


----------



## Kwan Jang (Apr 19, 2010)

I won't enter a debate with someone who obviously doesn't have the tools to bring to the table, especially since this is the "friendly discussion forum" rather than a place like bullshido. I will bring up the fact that while UFC is still the premiere org. out there, Zuffa was losing money until the finals of TUF season one(Griffin vs. Bonner really made the beginning of their financial status). UFC's talent pool was well below that of PRIDE for years and their (UFC) last several events have been at least as disappointing in the excitement department as this event. Strikeforce does take care of the fighters and treats them with far more respect, though obviously some have been treated better than they deserve. IF this event had been more dynamic (and the potential was there in the line up, esp. in the lightheavy match up...alas it was not to be), there was a great oppurtunity for Strikeforce to have made MAJOR gains on UFC.


----------



## crushing (Apr 19, 2010)

First thought:  What's a hockey game doing on CBS?
Second thought:  Wait, Anaheim didn't make the playoffs.


----------



## Stac3y (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow. Now I'm glad I fell asleep during the Henderson/Shields fight.


----------



## MattJ (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't really think Miller was at fault here. StrikeForce shouldn't have allowed him in the cage, or allowed half the people in there at all. That was a huge mistake on their part. The Gracie Team (Melendez in particualr) started the physical assault, and the Diaz brothers should be arrested for criminal assault. 

Miller saying "What's up? What about my rematch?" does not entitle anyone to curb-stomp him. He didn't insult or lay hands on anyone. 

It wasn't a smart move on his part, but to try and pin the blame on Miller is way off base, IMHO.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Apr 19, 2010)

> Miller saying "What's up? What about my rematch?" does not entitle anyone to curb-stomp him. He didn't insult or lay hands on anyone.
> 
> It wasn't a smart move on his part, but to try and pin the blame on Miller is way off base, IMHO.



No Matt, you are right when you say that he didn't deserve what he got, they should have just restrained him. But it wasn't just what he said it was his actions as well, the first time he popped in Shields just gave him a friendly tap and a smile, you could tell he was a little taken back, but then Miller started pushing forward into Sheilds (it was in a threatening manner) and that's what stated the mess. 

You are right though, it turned ugly because of the entourage, who could have easily just grabbed him and pulled him back.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 19, 2010)

While unfortunate and something that shouldn't have happened I think it's important to remember that fights break out at sporting events all the time.  MMA has a pretty good track record in that regard.

Football, baseball, hockey, soccer, etc.  Fights and sports are nothing new, and this is not a unique issue for MMA. 

Hopefully Strikeforce learns a lesson here and puts in place rules on who is allowed inside the cage after the fight to help control what happens in there a little better in the future.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 19, 2010)

MattJ said:


> I don't really think Miller was at fault here. StrikeForce shouldn't have allowed him in the cage, or allowed half the people in there at all. That was a huge mistake on their part. The Gracie Team (Melendez in particualr) started the physical assault, and the Diaz brothers should be arrested for criminal assault.
> 
> Miller saying "What's up? What about my rematch?" does not entitle anyone to curb-stomp him. He didn't insult or lay hands on anyone.
> 
> It wasn't a smart move on his part, but to try and pin the blame on Miller is way off base, IMHO.


It's hard to say who did exactly what in the footage I've seen, because CBS cut away from it quickly.  But those cameras were still running...

I place the blame on Miller because he didn't belong in there, and because he instigated the conflict.  There's a particular reason I named *Disorderly Conduct* or some similar charge:  those charges are aimed at someone who, by their actions or words, instigates violence.

Could Shields and his camp have simply ignored it?  Sure... but you got a guy who has just finished a pretty tough fight.  (And one I enjoyed watching!)  He's amped up, and really ready to fight...  and throw a guy in there who's gonna pick a fight?  Not too surprising that something happened.

Nor did I give Shields a free pass; he almost immediately admitted he screwed up, publicly.  Maybe Miller has -- but I haven't seen it.  

Whoever let Miller in the cage deserves some attention, too.  They should have known better... but it may have been nothing more than a case of way too many people being allowed in after the fight anyway, and nobody really paying attention to who got in.


----------



## Journeyman (Apr 19, 2010)

It was disgraceful, but it was nothing compared to some of the near riots that happen sometimes after boxing matches.  Lots of blame to go around.  Strikeforce needs to make sure it never happens again, for sure. 

I only saw the Shields/Henderson match and thought it was interesting if not particularly exciting. I've never seen Henderson look so slow and old. I'm wondering if it may be time for him to hang it up.  But the thing that stood out the most to me was how weak of a striker Shields is.  I don't think I've ever seen a fight where someone kept the mount that much and rained down so many punches with so little damage.  Nice work keeping Henderson on his back for most of the fight though.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 19, 2010)

Journeyman said:


> It was disgraceful, but it was nothing compared to some of the near riots that happen sometimes after boxing matches.



That's exactly it, compared to the brawls that break out at other sporting events, this was tame.  Not just fight sports either, even 'no-contact' sports like soccer and baseball have brawls break out.

The fact that this is big news is because it is rare at MMA events, in other sports a scuffle that short would hardly even be worth reporting.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Apr 20, 2010)

> Football, baseball, hockey, soccer, etc. Fights and sports are nothing new, and this is not a unique issue for MMA.





> The fact that this is big news is because it is rare at MMA events, in other sports a scuffle that short would hardly even be worth reporting.



True, reminds me of a popular quote, about a Hockey game breaking out during the fights. 

It happens so often in Hockey and yes even soccer, basketball and baseball that it's barely ever news.

That doesn't excuse it, just it shouldn't take away from the sport of MMA when it's happening all over the place. Martial arts should be held with a higher respect though.


----------



## James Kovacich (Apr 20, 2010)

I totally understand those who are disgusted about the fight breaking out but (in the same breath) I'd have to say if fights outside the ring upset you. You might want to reconsider attending MMA events in person. It happens.


----------



## MattJ (Apr 21, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> I place the blame on Miller because he didn't belong in there, and because he instigated the conflict.


 
We agree that he didn't belong in there. But who's fault is that?  There's a reason you don't hear about this kind of thing in the UFC - they learned their lesson years ago about letting too many people in the cage after a fight. Inexcusable that StrikeForce was not on the ball here. And how did Miller asking for a rematch "instigate a conflict"? If I ask my boss for a raise, are the rest of the managers allowed to stomp me, LOL? 



> Whoever let Miller in the cage deserves some attention, too. They should have known better... but it may have been nothing more than a case of way too many people being allowed in after the fight anyway, and nobody really paying attention to who got in.


 
Exactly. But that is a big deal, not just a "whatever, too many people got in".  Miller had no business being allowed in the cage.


----------

